# Typical Enneagram motto's



## Jacob Hall (Aug 4, 2012)

Fuck you....


type 8


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> The type one mottos stimulate my gag reflex.
> 
> 
> *Type three motto:* _"If you think that's a big deal, wait till you hear what happened to me"_ (otherwise known as One Upper syndrome).


Ha Ha! I really relate to this. I have to work really hard to make all my 'one ups' sounds sincere.

as for a motto, mine would be something like:

other people: "Gosh, you're so good at <<insert activity>>! You're a natural!

me: "I know."


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

"There is no innocence, Only degrees of guilt"- Type 8


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

"Sand People are easily frightened. They'll be back and in greater numbers." - Type 6


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

"any quote from Chaos space marines in warhammer 40K"- Type 8

"My life for aeur"-type 6. 

"that is so yesterday" - type 7 

"technically the glass is at 50% capacity" -Type 5

"I am a special flower" -type 4


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Type 5: "Let me get back to you."
"Hmmm, I see..."
"Yeah, so what?"


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Type 8: 'What doesn't kill you makes you stronger'. 
Type 5: 'Knowledge is power'.
Type 4: 'You laugh at me because I am different, I laugh at you cause you are all the same'. 
Type 7: 'Don't worry, Be happy'.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice thread.

My core Type 9 - "Let there be peace on earth and let it begin with me."
"Peace be with you."

Type 5 - "Knowledge is power."

Type 3 - "You should know what you want, and get what you want"

_*Those I think were my tritype_.

Other Enneagram's motto.

Type 1 - "Mistake is to be corrected, not to be insulted."
"Practice makes perfect."

Type 2 - "Love is the answer to fear and hate."
"It is better to give, than to receive."

Type 4 - "There's beauty in darkness."

Type 6 - "Trust is only given to those who deserve it."
"Family first."

Type 7 - "Eat, drink, and live, for tomorrow we'll die."
"Live each day to the fullest."

Type 8 - "Survival of the fittest."
"Might makes right."


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Jacob Hall said:


> Fuck you....
> 
> 
> type 8


OMG! Hahahah :laughing:


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Starry Night said:


> Type 1 - "Mistake is to be corrected, not to be insulted."
> "Practice makes perfect."


Really? I thought it could be,'mistake is to be corrected, and if it's extreme, insulted until corrected'.

Other quotes I find relatable

'To be balanced and consistent, even with emotional expression and intuition, is everything'

'Working to attain perfection is normal'


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Raichan said:


> Really? I thought it could be,'mistake is to be corrected, and if it's extreme, insulted until corrected'.


I forgot, Type 1 loves criticizing to the point of insulting :tongue:


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Which type would say "what doesn't kill you makes for a good story?"


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> Which type would say "what doesn't kill you makes for a good story?"


7 or 8, probably.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

5: In talking to someone chronically depressed, simply stating what seems to be the truth: "Your vision of reality is subjective. And that's normal for humans, but you need to recognize it - you're seeing the world through a filter, and it doesn't necessarily have some of the qualities you ascribe to it."

I suck at people, sometimes.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Type *1*:

"I am *NOT* angry!!!" said with red burning eyes 

Type *9*:

"Pizza or hamburger? I don't mind. Your choice"

Type *6*:

"What did you mean by saying that!?"


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

rajAs said:


> Type *1*:
> 
> "I am *NOT* angry!!!" said with red burning eyes


LOL But I'm NOT angry even when it sounds like I'm yelling :dry: :crazy:



Starry Night said:


> I forgot, Type 1 loves criticizing to the point of insulting :tongue:


Type 1's need for perfection would also check whether the nature of criticism/insult is enough to put extreme mistake in place, and will double check in other contexts too.

What? Perfection is everything :tongue:


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Which enneagram would say "withdraw into yourself as far as you can. Associate with those who will make a better of you. Welcome those who you yourself can improve"? I have seen several people in 1 day post this as a quote on their facebook, personally as a 3-7-8 I find this statement off-putting.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> Which enneagram would say "withdraw into yourself as far as you can. Associate with those who will make a better of you. Welcome those who you yourself can improve"? I have seen several people in 1 day post this as a quote on their facebook, personally as a 3-7-8 I find this statement off-putting.


Perhaps a 1?


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

5's: "There is no wealth like knowledge, no poverty like ignorance."


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Justice never takes a break
-Type 1


----------

